# Truck Help for 2/horse Trailer



## hzlanep (Oct 3, 2017)

We are researching the right kind of truck to purchase for a two horse gooseneck trailer carrying 2 adult paint horses, approximately 5K in weight by our safe estimate. I want one that has an appropriate towing capacity, ect, but the terms are all very confusing. We've mainly been looking at Chevy trucks, but I'm not sure which model has the appropriate capacity as the available info on their website is rather confusing. I don't think a Colorado would be enough, but I'm not sure which one is. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

You can probably get by with a half-ton (1500) if you tow on flat ground and don't go terribly far. If your area is hilly, you haul every weekend, and you can afford it, get a 3/4 ton (2500). 

Whichever truck you get, make sure it has the towing package and four-wheel drive. You will need it starting a load on wet grass, snow, or mud, especially with the smaller truck.

Don't count out some older vehicles. Some of the trucks 10 years old or so will out-pull any of the new stuff.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you like white knuckling it, I personally won't haul with anything less than a 3/4 ton. If you want to drive calmly, even if an animal darts out in front of you, you have to quickly maneuver around things or stop in a hurry, go for a 1 ton diesel. I have been hauling up and down the mountains for decades, I will never go back to a 1/2, or gas. I like the control I have with the heavier diesel. Had to haul to lessons once last year with hubby's 1/2 ton equipped with a factory tow package as my diesel was in the shop. It felt flimsy and I was hauling one horse in a 3 horse slant, a newer trailer with a fibreglass roof.


----------



## hzlanep (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks, mostly we plan to do short drives with the exception of two initial trips from Texas to New Mexico. We live just off the interstate, so there will be minimal mountain driving. So a 3/4 ton pickup would probably be ok, wouldn't you think? Do you guys have a brand you think would work best for this?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

3/4 ton is fine, which brand is personal. I like Fords but again it's what you prefer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You need to know what that trailer is going to weigh empty and loaded with horses, tack, feed, water and all incidentals you are hauling.
Now you truly need to know what the pin weight is going to be at your hitch point and what your truck is rated to carry.
A 2500 series in most brands American made truck should be able to carry that but much depends upon your trailer and how the weight ratio is set up.
The smaller truck, _absolutely not!! _
No Colorado, Dakota, Ranger or any other "smaller" sized truck...only full-sized vehicles.
The newer trucks have more load capabilities so no...a blanket answer of a 2500 will do is not accurate...it is vehicle specific as older vehicles are on the road and some of them truly would _not_ be a good choice to keep you in safe parameters for towing a gooseneck trailer loaded.

Please make sure you have a proper hitch installed, working trailer brakes and lights for your protection.

Enjoy your road-trip.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## hzlanep (Oct 3, 2017)

Our plan was to get a 2500 from the past couple of years, so not too old. We will check with the dealer for all the towing info, but they keep telling us that a Colorado would be safe, so not sure how much I trust them... Also, I should say that we haven't bought a trailer yet, which is why we are doing research on both sides so we can get a truck and trailer that will do what we want but work well together.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would not trust a Colorado. The heavy trucks stick to the ground, 1/2 tons and the like are the ones you see flipped when they had to swerve. In fact here, we have DOT stops and they pull trailers they deem unsafe, usually at rodeo time. You will see 1/2 tons & the like pulled off to the side and unloading horses, that's means they're pulled off the road.


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

Do not think Colorado is the way to go.I also am a Ford man.The Ford Super Duty will pull anything you want and is Diesel.But choosing is up to what you want.Wish you luck in finding a nice truck.My Horses love to ride in a trailer.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

hzlanep said:


> the right kind of truck to purchase for a two horse gooseneck trailer carrying 2 adult paint horses, approximately 5K in weight by our safe estimate.


Did you mean empty? Both Hawk Trailers and Featherlite list the empty weight of their 2-horse goosenecks between 4,000 and 5,000 pounds, so that probably is a safe estimate. Let's say you buy a 5,000 pound trailer and your horses weigh 1,200 pounds each. That's 7,400 pounds. Throw in a few bales of hay, 30 gallons of water, two saddles, assorted tack and grooming supplies, and you should be under 8,000 pounds ready to roll.

Many modern half-tons, equipped with the right engine, tow package, and gear ratio can easily pull an 8,000 pound trailer. However, most of them can't handle a gooseneck. The great thing about a gooseneck is that it puts a lot of weight right over the truck's rear axle, which is optimum for safe handling. The bad thing about a gooseneck is that all that weight can easily be more than a half-ton can handle.

If your loaded trailer weighs 8,000 pounds, and you put 25% of the weight on the tongue, that means you need a truck rated to carry 2,000 pounds in the bed plus whatever passenger weight, luggage, and other cargo you're throwing in the truck. That will exceed the payload of most half tons, but almost any of the 3/4 tons will handle the weight fine.

If money matters, I suggest a Chevrolet or GMC 2500 from 2011 on, with the gasoline powered 6.0 liter V-8. It is not the most powerful or the most efficient drivetrain, but it is extremely long lasting and trouble free.

If you have money to burn, for three times that amount you can buy a new diseasel pickup, which will also cost you more with every oil change, make your eyes water if you ever have to replace the injectors, and in most states cost you just as much for fuel as the less efficient gas pickup because diesel is more expensive and you also have to add diesel exhaust fluid regularly.

On the other hand, the latest diesels are so ridiculously powerful that they could pull a Sherman tank out of the La Brea tar pits, and people who have owned one never want to go back. I just don't think it's necessary for the size trailer you are considering.

One more thing -- there's a difference between a gooseneck hitch (which just looks like somebody left a trailer hitch sitting upright in the middle of the bed) and a fifth wheel hitch, with looks more like a little tower. If you're buying used, getting a truck with the right hitch will save you maybe $500.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

hzlanep said:


> We will check with the dealer for all the towing info, but they keep telling us that a Colorado would be safe, so not sure how much I trust them...


Your dealer, sad to say, is a totally unreliable source of information when it comes to buying a tow vehicle. Most vehicle sales people don't stay in the business long enough to learn even basic information about the many different models they sell, and you could probably visit a dozen dealers without finding a single sales person who has ever towed a horse trailer. So just assume they have no idea what you're talking about, because they almost certainly don't. And even if they did, remember their priorities don't necessarily align with yours.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

hzlanep said:


> Our plan was to get a 2500 from the past couple of years, so not too old. We will check with the dealer for all the towing info, but they keep telling us that a Colorado would be safe, so not sure how much I trust them... Also, I should say that we haven't bought a trailer yet, which is why we are doing research on both sides so we can get a truck and trailer that will do what we want but work well together.


Dealers are in it to make a sale...
Yes, _the information is incorrect..._
The information about towing load is also NEVER from a live-cargo test...only stagnant weight of camper, jet-ski, boat.
You can toss many of the "claims" made from any manufacturer since no one to my knowledge has ever used livestock, living-breathing animals in severe testing situations....
Far more reliable to go see what people tow with, ask questions_ {here *is* a great resource}_ and go to web sites that deal with towing issues of horses...
This site has trailers for sale, they also have links with good resources about towing and truck ratings...good information.
_https://www.dhmco.com/_

Go find your trailer that you want and_ buy it._
_Then go buy the truck_ that can safely handle and pull, better,.. no best is stop that trailer and keep it under control in cross-winds, semis passing you, idiots cutting you off and that you feel safe in hauling your so precious cargo in it down the road.
If you have the trailer, then all the guess work is done.
You will have the numbers known of what that trailer requires to tow it correctly.
Then matching truck to trailer is a snap. :smile:

Do check your vehicle laws in your state as things are and have changed...
Some places based on weight are making people step-up their license class and go through classes about safe towing practices...
Now, if you have a CDL "B" or better, you're good to go!! :thumbsup:
_Be informed...it is the law. 
It is *your* responsibility. 
*Don't* rely on the dealer to know those laws...they're in it to sell vehicles...
:runninghorse2:...
jmo...
_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Joel Reiter said:


> If your loaded gooseneck trailer weighs 8,000 pounds, and you put 25% of the weight on the tongue, that means you need a truck rated to carry 2,000 pounds in the bed plus whatever passenger weight, luggage, and other cargo you're throwing in the truck.





hzlanep said:


> I don't think a Colorado would be enough, but I'm not sure which one is.


The Colorado is an interesting example of how important it is to read the capacities of the individual truck. A 4WD, Extended Cab, Long Box with the 2.8L Duramax® Turbo-Diesel can tow up to 7,000 pounds and has 1,532 pounds of payload capacity. However, there are configurations, even with the powerful V-6 gas engine, that are only rated to tow in the 3,000 lb. range.

So let's say your gooseneck trailer only weights 4,500 lbs and your two horses are on the lighter side at 1,000 lbs each. Your all-up trailer weight is now 6,500 lbs, and if you don't put a single thing in the trailer other than the horses (not even water), you might balance out with only 18% of the trailer weight on the gooseneck (1,170 lbs.) Assuming you don't have a log chain and a bunch of tools or anything else rattling around in your truck, that gives you over 350 lbs left for a couple of passengers or some luggage or some tack and a bale of hay or two.

So, theoretically, the Colorado would be adequate if your are disciplined and have access to a truck scale and make certain you are staying within your severely restricted limitations. Also be sure you'll never want to trade up to a bigger trailer and that your horses don't gain any weight.

And I will say something that contradicts the opinions of some others on the forum. If Chevrolet certifies a particular configuration to be able to tow 7,000 pounds, that means it has adequate power, braking capability, engine and transmission cooling capacity, rear axle ratio, frame strength, and everything else it needs. That's because it has been independently tested to meet the SAE J2807 towing standards, and that standard requires going up and down grades steeper and longer than any you are ever likely to encounter, driving in temperatures hotter than it probably is where you live.

On the other hand, just because your vehicle is fully capable of towing a certain weight doesn't mean you will enjoy pulling that much weight with that vehicle. You might desire more passing power or the ability to maintain freeway speeds on steep grades. And especially, you might be more comfortable with a longer, heavier tow vehicle that isn't as easily moved around by wind blasts, passing trucks, or horses shifting their weight. A 2018 Chevrolet 2500HD weighs a full TON more than a Colorado, and therefore better resists being moved by the trailer.

I did a 3,000 mile round trip pulling two horses in a Featherlite 2-horse bumper pull with dressing room. I was driving my first generation Toyota Tundra. That was five years ago, and the horses and the truck are no worse for the wear. However, my next truck will most assuredly be a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Hammerjammer (Dec 29, 2018)

I too am new to hauling horses... I originally had a 4x2 Ford with the eco boost... But after getting stuck few times for the stupidest reasons, I upgraded to a 4x4... That's a v8, no more eco boost. Mind you, originally I got this truck because of the interior room, I can for a very large dog crate in the back seat area (I do a lot of dog sports) but figure better plan in I would ever need to haul. Since then, omg, I use this truck to haul everything! From round bales, to junk, to my horse trailer, I have a steel trailer and my horse is probably pushing 1300#.... And it pulls it like like is not even back there. Love love my truck. I recently replaced with ceramic brakes and drilled and slotted rotors as well too... Heavier duty for hauling too. (Fyi, first time we put my truck to work was to ranch evacuate for hurricane Harvey, it's earned its keep!)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I went through this same thing recently and spent hours crunching numbers. I had a Chevy silverado 1500. When I got the truck the requirements were that it was a v8 and it had at least a gear ratio of 3.42 I can't tell you how many times people from the dealerships tried to assure me that a particular truck would pull a gooseneck and then I would look in the glove box to find that it was a 3.08 gear ratio. Not enough low end power. The newer chevy 1500's are six and eight speed tranny's which helps. I would not go with a colorado. If you get into anything tricky, the trailer is going to end up pulling the truck. My biggest obstacle was the payload capacity of my 1500. My trailer weighs 3800 lbs. It's a two horse straight load goosneck. My pulling power was 10,000 lbs but the payload was limiting for a goose neck at close to 1800 lbs. Most of the time I would have only one horse in there and it's just me and my dogs and I pack light. This truck never had any issues pulling my two horse bumper pull. 

My plan was to do this for a couple of years with the goose neck and then I would get a different truck for pulling. I don't pull that often right now because my time is limited. So I felt the 1500 would be ok as it would not be often, no hills to speak of in FL. and I don't go very far. 

Needless to say, I got the truck all ready to pull and someone crashed into it and totaled it so now I have a F250 turbo diesel and can't even feel the thing back there fully loaded with two horses and our stuff. I no longer have to micro manage the weight with my set up.

If you plan on keeping the truck for any length of time and you plan on pulling often and far. Have hills? Mountains? I would go with a 3/4 ton. Remember, 4 wheel drives are nice to get you out of a pinch but it will bring down your towing capacity. If you have a 3/4 ton you won't have to worry about this. It sounds like a 1 ton could be overkill for your needs.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have an f150 with a bumper pull two horse trailer. 5000 lbs is my tow limit. My truck does fine with this set up, but i mostly haul either one horse or one horse and a pony.

Before this, i pulled for over 15 years with a Ford Ranger with the smallest 2 horse trailer i could find. Never had a breakdown or any problems. 

There are a few things you need to look at when buying a truck:

Tow capacity of the truck
Tow capacity of the hitch- each hitch has a different rating
What towing package is installed in the vehicle- try to get the maximum tow package

Check the manufacturer - they should have a booklet on what tow capacity each model has. This will not be at the dealership, but something you find online. Print it out to bring with you when shopping.

There is no rule saying you have to get a huge truck. Figure out how much your maximum tow weight is, then decide on a vehicle.

Older goosenecks often sit lower than the newer trucks- keep that in mind when truck shopping. New trucks have to be compatible with the trailer.

Be sure to check payload and gvwr. Check the f150 booklet, i believe it tows goosenecks at a higher tow capacity then bumper pulls.

For my needs, a two horse bumper pull is sufficient. If i go camping, i sweep out my trailer, open the tack room door, and i have the entire trailer to sleep in. Plenty of room! 

For my next truck, a 6000lbs tow capacity would be nice. I doubt I will ever need more than that. I find smaller rigs are easier to handle. I don't want a wider trailer than 6 foot- if I'm going down narrow roads, i prefer a narrow trailer. One of my requirements when trailer shopping was to avoid anything wider than 6' 4". I also didn't want a trailer over or under 7 ft tall. My horses aren't huge.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Also since you have a gooseneck please check if it has a short bed or not. Short bed you will likely bust the back window out at some point(I know there's people that don't).... Just a thought, sorry if someone mentioned that already. I agree with what someone else said earlier a salesperson will tell you anything to get a sale, sadly.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Do check your vehicle laws in your state as things are and have changed...
> Some places based on weight are making people step-up their license class and go through classes about safe towing practices...
> Now, if you have a CDL "B" or better, you're good to go!! :thumbsup:
> _Be informed...it is the law.
> ...


THIS ^^ I got a HUGE ticket as I moved from FL to NC and didn't know the laws. I had a weighted tag which I thought was it but I got pulled by DOT and they got out the portable scales and I was 10k over the weighted tag I had(it was just the truck weight)... so HUGE fine... out of state ignorance did not matter to them.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hmmmm. I have pulled a loaded 2-place walk-thru-with-tack-room bumper-pull trailer all up and down the Colorado Front Range with a 6 cylinder, 5-speed Toyota T-100 4X4. I built the truck with this purpose in mind; it has heavy duty suspension components, brakes, and clutch. Other than being kinda slow, I have never had any trouble at all with this combination, and reliably get 16 MPG towing, and 20-22 unloaded. I love this little truck, and plan on keeping it (and the BP trailer) around for a long time.
Last year, I purchased a 2010 Toyota Tundra 2X4 crew cab with the 5.7L engine. It came with the factory tow package, TRD suspension components, a professionally installed CM flatbed, and air-bag load levelers on the rear. This truck makes light duty of the bumper pull trailer, and also easily tows a recently acquired 3-place with LQ/tack room gooseneck trailer, which was the main reason for the upgrade. The very advanced 500hp 5.7L engine is fuel efficient, and delivers about 15MPG while towing, and 17MPG unloaded.
However, like all, or nearly all newer vehicles, it is a computer on wheels, and if you have troubles with _any_ of the sub-systems, and aren't technically savvy, _and_ possessed of the factory diagnostic software and an appropriate interface (a standard OBD-2 will read/reset codes, but that's all), you are facing atrocious bills at the dealership for even the simplest work. I got a great deal on this truck knowing it had issues; I am Tekk, and I have the diagnostic software, but I promise you; these things will challenge you 
I like the Tundra (if only for the quality time I have spent under its hood), but were I to go shopping again, I would be looking for a clean, early '90s Ford F-250 with the venerable 460 engine, and a manual gearbox. I had one of these in the generation before they went to EFI, and it was a gas-guzzling beast, but it had stone-axe reliability, and even in the 2X4 configuration could have towed the space shuttle (Tundra hype . It died of rust, alas, or I would still have it.
Anyway, with the newer vehicles, your best bet, no matter what you get, is to purchase one new, or at least while still under factory warranty, and re-home it when that warranty expires. A horse-hauler needs to be reliable, all other considerations are secondary. My $.02, and undoubtedly worth every penny.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

lb27312 said:


> THIS ^^ I got a HUGE ticket as I moved from FL to NC and didn't know the laws. I had a weighted tag which I thought was it but I got pulled by DOT and they got out the portable scales and I was 10k over the weighted tag I had(it was just the truck weight)... so HUGE fine... out of state ignorance did not matter to them.


And these laws are in a state of change as far as what constitutes a "commercial" vehicle, too. Pilots of the larger/heavier rigs beware.


----------

